# Destroy My Laptop Please!!



## Hellow (Sep 14, 2010)

Hey guys so im wanting to permanently destroy my laptop. I hate it so much and i cant really get a new one untill this laptop is gone haha. So i know how stupid this is and all but is there some software that will kill it haha beyond easy repair? i dont want it to be a physically problem like me smashing it with a hammer or pouring hot coffee on it otherwise my mum will know i did it. i want it to look like my laptop had run its life and had died of natural causes so to speak. hahah


----------



## gifi4 (Sep 14, 2010)

lol go arount looking for p0rn and download a whole heap of it, eventually you'll get a bad virus lol, only problem is, that can be fixed pretty easily. Or google search for viruses that wreck computer, then do a google search for the name of the virus, see if u can download it, and it will do your computer bad. (Ok, that last part sounds worse than the first part lol)


----------



## lolzed (Sep 14, 2010)

Sell it.


----------



## Hellow (Sep 14, 2010)

lolzed said:
			
		

> Sell it.


its not even worth it id waste more money on bandwidth trying to sell it then whats its worth :/
Its an HP dv6000 laptop with 1gb ram! and has like a 120gb hard drive. its not worth anything hahaha


----------



## Ritsuki (Sep 14, 2010)

You can give it. To me.


----------



## lolzed (Sep 14, 2010)

Some people might buy it,never know


----------



## jan777 (Sep 14, 2010)

here :

1.) hold laptop delicately with one hand.
2.) run and fall down the stairs or a high place
3.) ???????
4.) PROFIT!!!!!11!

Oh. no physical damage? ooops. 
hm. fill it up with lots and lots of virus and shit?


----------



## The Pi (Sep 14, 2010)

here
put it on a CD or USB stick (follow the steps from the link above)
install, during install it'll ask you to format your hard drive so format your full hard drive then turn your computer off

the computer will still work but with no OS it will appear broken.


----------



## Hellow (Sep 14, 2010)

jan777 said:
			
		

> here :
> 
> 1.) hold laptop delicately with one hand.
> 2.) run and fall down the stairs or a high place
> ...



hahahaaha i could actually imagine myself falling down stairs made me laugh so hard hahaha and them my laptop would still live 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 seriously it works better after i threw it at the ground the other day it was running faster i was like WHY WONT YOU DIE!!!


----------



## sstomouth (Sep 14, 2010)

Fucking jump on it.


----------



## Veho (Sep 14, 2010)

Stick it in the micorwave and nuke it on "high" for two (2) seconds. Kills electronics dead, no visible damage. "Mooooooom, it simply stopped woooorkiiiing I wanna new one I wanna wanna wanna wanna."


----------



## remixer (Sep 14, 2010)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> lol go arount looking for p0rn and download a whole heap of it, eventually you'll get a bad virus lol, only problem is, that can be fixed pretty easily. Or google search for viruses that wreck computer, then do a google search for the name of the virus, see if u can download it, and it will do your computer bad. (Ok, that last part sounds worse than the first part lol)




Easily done go to www.The??????Bay.org  ??????=names of people on ships who wear eyepatches 
i ALWAYS seem to get something from that website nasty spyware viruses (virii) e.t.c. download as many diff torrents from there games/apps and install them 

you'll be dead in no time !!


----------



## Hellow (Sep 14, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> here
> put it on a CD or USB stick (follow the steps from the link above)
> install, during install it'll ask you to format your hard drive so format your full hard drive then turn your computer off
> 
> the computer will still work but with no OS it will appear broken.


i was thinking of formatting the drive but idk i was hoping there was like some magic software that will somehow like destroy some the hardware so even if we did take it to get fixed itd cost a fair bit to fix so wed just buy a new one hhaha


----------



## remixer (Sep 14, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> Stick it in the micorwave and nuke it on "high" for two (2) seconds. Kills electronics dead, no visible damage. "Mooooooom, it simply stopped woooorkiiiing I wanna new one I wanna wanna wanna wanna."



for best results with this method leave it turned on while nuking .. and may wanna go with 5 secs.. some magnettrons don't kick in right away !


----------



## Hellow (Sep 14, 2010)

remixer said:
			
		

> Veho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


theres another problem, it wont charge :/ it only works while plugged into a charger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hahahahah


----------



## remixer (Sep 14, 2010)

you could also just stick a paperclip or something in the fan to stop it spinning so you fry the processor !!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Sep 14, 2010)

delete system32 LOL




			
				remixer said:
			
		

> you could also just stick a paperclip or something in the fan to stop it spinning so you fry the processor !!


A processor is cheaper than a brandnew laptop. Nope


----------



## Veho (Sep 14, 2010)

Save money and buy a new laptop.


----------



## Depravo (Sep 14, 2010)

So you want to destroy the laptop your parents bought you so they buy you a better one? Would you also destroy this new one when it became a little outdated?


----------



## Hellow (Sep 14, 2010)

remixer said:
			
		

> you could also just stick a paperclip or something in the fan to stop it spinning so you fry the processor !!


It still doesnt work, awhile ago the vent was full of dust so it was overheating and instead of dying it would just keep turning off, so its not possible to do that


----------



## Hellow (Sep 14, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> So you want to destroy the laptop your parents bought you so they buy you a better one? Would you also destroy this new one when it became a little outdated?


I do know how ungrateful i sound :/


----------



## Depravo (Sep 14, 2010)

Hellow said:
			
		

> Depravo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A perfect example of an advert for abortion.


----------



## sstomouth (Sep 14, 2010)

As I said, jump on it.


----------



## remixer (Sep 14, 2010)

you could always "spill" water on it .. water will give you best results but any other fluid is fine if you're looking to just short it out.. 
Coke is NASTY painful slow death ... it is nasty to clean out of a PC and it will start to eat the compnents on the PCB quickly destroying the motherboard this can take weeks to eat stuff away .. but it works ! and i've known companies refuse to clean it out as it won't last the warranty period on the repair coz the crap is still eating the components after you've cleaned it.  (drop a dirty penny into some coke for 2 minutes)


----------



## redact (Sep 14, 2010)

>buy a surge protector
>cover mobo al-foil
>power on (leave mobo out of lappy shell so as to not leave visible scorch marks
>unplug
>remove foil
>re-shell laptop
>"MOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMY, IT FAWKIN BORKED!"
>??????
>laptop?


----------



## remixer (Sep 14, 2010)

Hellow said:
			
		

> remixer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you need to go into BIOS and adjust the temp rating for when it shuts off !


----------



## gifi4 (Sep 14, 2010)

remixer said:
			
		

> gifi4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol m8 get some better protection I use that site alot for all my movies, games, tv series, etc lol. and I don't get viruses, althought the adds on that site have some viruses so if you have protection it worns you about it.


----------



## Veho (Sep 14, 2010)

So what are the specs of this "piece of crap" laptop? 1GB RAM, 120 GB HDD, 2GHz processor?


----------



## Hellow (Sep 14, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> Hellow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouch that cut me deep dude.
*inserts insult*
-removes insult, doesnt want to get banned-


----------



## Infinite Zero (Sep 14, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> So what are the specs of this "piece of crap" laptop? 1GB RAM, 120 GB HDD, 2GHz processor?


those are not piece of crap imo. it's useful for schoolwork, regular internet usage. But not gaming 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But he's desperate


----------



## nutella (Sep 14, 2010)

You could overvolt it. But in all honesty, don't. Save up money and buy it yourself or at the very least suck up to your parents to buy you a new one. Don't sucker them into it by destroying the one you have now, that's just low. Sorry for being judgmental, but I'm just calling 'em as I sees 'em.


----------



## Hellow (Sep 14, 2010)

1.86GHz
32 bit only
Intel core Duo
Windows 7 ultimate


----------



## Veho (Sep 14, 2010)

That's actually a pretty decent laptop for work and web browsing, or for media. But I guess you want a gaming rig?


----------



## remixer (Sep 14, 2010)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> lol m8 get some better protection I use that site alot for all my movies, games, tv series, etc lol. and I don't get viruses, althought the adds on that site have some viruses so if you have protection it worns you about it.



yeah i'm protected thats why i know about them i was assuming he wouldn't be !


----------



## Hellow (Sep 14, 2010)

nutella5600 said:
			
		

> You could overvolt it. But in all honesty, don't. Save up money and buy it yourself or at the very least suck up to your parents to buy you a new one. Don't sucker them into it, that's just low. Sorry for being judgmental, but I'm just calling 'em as I sees 'em.








 thanks for saying it in a kinder way than.
Advert for abortions.
lol yehhh ive tried sucking up i asked to go halves but my mum doesnt understand why i need a new one when i have a perfectly "good" one :/
its fine tho i guess i could stick with this. but the main problem is that this is the only computer in our house so it makes homeworking and stuff really hard when it like jams and stuff and photoshop is painfull to use on it i get sooo frustrated :S


----------



## CamulaHikari (Sep 14, 2010)

From what you posted you have quite a good laptop. 
You shouldn't complain so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




At least be honest to your parents.


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 14, 2010)

Rename boot.ini on your C drive to something else.  Say it won't boot.  If they don't get you another laptop then you can always just change it back in dos.

Or, as suggested, don't be such a little herbert and save up some money or ask for one for your birthday or something


----------



## Hellow (Sep 14, 2010)

remixer said:
			
		

> gifi4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mmmm i have BitDefender 2010 thank you very much lol. i use torrent sites all the time and my computers fine pretty much just for music though, i usually buy music tho :/


----------



## Hellow (Sep 14, 2010)

CamulaHikari said:
			
		

> From what you posted you have quite a good laptop.
> You shouldn't complain so much
> 
> 
> ...


Im GEN Y its what we do :/ hahah


----------



## mad567 (Sep 14, 2010)

Wait a sec i own the same laptop but it has 2gb ram.....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's unmodified......

on the topic if you want to get rid of it just remove the battery and put the laptop on the charger and remove it again and again...this might cause some damage on it


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Sep 14, 2010)

Hellow said:
			
		

> Im GEN Y its what we do :/ hahah



You could always get a job and save up to buy a new laptop.
Then destroy it so you can see how pointless it is to destroy all of the hardwork you spent saving up for that laptop.
Then you'd understand what it's like for your parents.

Destroying a laptop doesn't help get you a new one.
Neither does trying to sucker your parents for a new one.
Save up and get it yourself.


----------



## Veho (Sep 14, 2010)

So tell me, what kind of laptop do you want?


----------



## redact (Sep 14, 2010)

preferably something with one of these at it's heart?


----------



## testatura (Sep 14, 2010)

although i totally don't support this ACT,wouldn't it be funny if your parents buy you exactly the same one ?


----------



## OSW (Sep 14, 2010)

EDIT: nevermind, just read that you said the batts fked.

If it had a working battery that'd be good as, but laptop batteries are too expensive.

If you end up getting rid of it (say you or your parents chucking it out), lemme know cause i could drive by and pick it up lols. (you live close as).


----------



## Satangel (Sep 14, 2010)

OSW said:
			
		

> Whats so bad about it? *Maybe it just needs a fresh windows 7 install*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So true, that can do miracles.
Recently did that with a laptop here too, amazing step forward.


----------



## injected11 (Sep 14, 2010)

Hellow said:
			
		

> Depravo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you? What about how dishonest you sound? Wasteful? Entitled much?

I hope your current one breaks due to whatever stupid shit you end up doing to it, and your parents refuse to get you anything to replace it. You don't deserve a new laptop simply because you want one.


----------



## R2DJ (Sep 14, 2010)

injected11 said:
			
		

> I hope your current one breaks due to whatever stupid shit you end up doing to it, and your parents refuse to get you anything to replace it. You don't deserve a new laptop simply because you want one.


This.

Money doesn't grow on trees.


----------



## Mantis41 (Sep 14, 2010)

Okay. I was going to post a page of "you ungrateful shit" comments.

But Hey! If you think your parents are that well that it won't affect them much then do this.

Clean all your data off.
Give it to some poor person that can't afford one or give it to charity.
Tell your parents you had it stolen, left on the bus or train or whatever
You might cop a little flack from your parents but it's a dam sight more honourable than fucking a completely good laptop.


----------



## Wombo Combo (Sep 14, 2010)

Install a Boot-Sector virus.


----------



## scrtmstr (Sep 14, 2010)

dude you've got a way better laptop then my dekstop, and you still want a new one? Mines 8 years old for peeks sake...
just get a job ( if you can) and save up money for a good one. Seriously.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 14, 2010)

Hellow said:
			
		

> Hey guys so im wanting to permanently destroy my laptop. I hate it so much and i cant really get a new one untill this laptop is gone haha. So i know how stupid this is and all but is there some software that will kill it haha beyond easy repair? i dont want it to be a physically problem like me smashing it with a hammer or pouring hot coffee on it otherwise my mum will know i did it. i want it to look like my laptop had run its life and had died of natural causes so to speak. hahah


I hate mine too, brother. Same model, same shit. Horrible. Do what I did and use a file to open loads of CMD windows for ages and ages until your RAM is clogged up, then turn it over and pull the hard drive out. Beautiful. *sniffle*

Google: Open lots of CMD windows at once.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Sep 14, 2010)

It is pretty horrible how selfish and bratty some of you children seem to be. I hope you stumble on this thread years from now and feel like a jerk.


----------



## tijntje_7 (Sep 14, 2010)

Try to overclock your gpu and cpu to dunno, maximum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And then go play some stupid game your laptop shouldn't be able to handle, on highest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



That'll definiately screw it up ^^
(don't forget to place it on a flat surface and blockair vents, for better results. And I suggest you don't touch it, it might be quite hot... dunno)

Edit: Okay okay, karma told me I should warn you not to do this...
And just get a job and sell this one, or give it away :/
Or whatever...


----------



## playallday (Sep 14, 2010)

.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 14, 2010)

1. Disable all anti-virus software

2. Browse questionable internet sites

3. ????

4. Profit.


----------



## Slyakin (Sep 15, 2010)

Wow, I've been using the same laptop and it still works great after 4-5 years.

If you had kept the computer in better shape...


----------



## raulpica (Sep 15, 2010)

Install a light-weight Linux on it, but PLEASE don't waste money like that.

Heck, I still use a 1Ghz single-core x86 compatible Transmeta Crusoe Netbook (with only 512MB of RAM), for when I travel.

Even Youtube doesn't work well on it!


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 15, 2010)

Echoes other comments- 'tis a fine machine for everything other than the big three of gaming, CAD and video encoding (even then I would probably give it a go). If you can not get it working for basics (even on windows 7) then you do not deserve a computer or need to learn how to use one. The gig of ram might be dragging it back a bit- consider a ram upgrade.

Software is trivial to fix so I would not even bother with that- worst case scenario there is you lose some work.

Hard drive stress tests on the other hand can be damaging although that takes a fair amount of effort without previous conditions being met (usually a drive being dropped*)- an active head crash is considerably easier than a non powered one. Still that is easily solved with a new hard drive.

*credit where credit is due http://www.theregister.co.uk/2005/11/25/bo...005_episode_32/

Opening the case is a risky bet but graphics chips in laptops are rarely replaced (use of BGA and finding the chip in the first place usually prevent that) and owing to lack of expansion abilities will mean a scrapped laptop. Better yet it will probably still function under a VNC or as a media/print server. I have certainly set a few half dead laptops up like that.


----------



## Chaosruler (Sep 15, 2010)

over clock it without protection + 1.5volts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Computer in the end will be just "malfunctioning" lol
though it will be easy to trace, your hardware will be fried, it's a laptop, just the CPU overheating meaning the whole system overheats since they are so close to each other, then again you can say it's an old CPU

solution: never buy laptops if you are not about to fly towards another country, Desktop > Laptop in terms of hardware power


----------



## Zerousen (Sep 15, 2010)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> It is pretty horrible how selfish and bratty some of you children seem to be. I hope you stumble on this thread years from now and feel like a jerk.


Ditto. If you can, save up your money to buy a new one, and with the old laptop, Donate it maybe?I think selling it for a low price wouldn't feel as good as giving it to somebody in need


----------



## Didu50 (Sep 15, 2010)

I would Give it to Charity. And I would feel good to see that Hobo under the overpass using a laptop. XD


----------



## Maz7006 (Sep 15, 2010)

it shows you aren't greatful

heck a dv600 with 120GB, 1GB RAM sounds like the PERFECT anime storage/watch on th go device to me.

Fixing it, or selling it, are still better than destroying it .

or just try making use of it


----------

